# cloudy water, and test results



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok now im in over my head, water is cloudy i did the water test strips,(know how to use them) i have a master water kit (dont know how to do), i did the strips, here is what i do
GH general hardness..180
kh carbonate hardness..180
ph fresh water..7.5
no2 nitrite..3
no2 nitrite..40

i have lost 5 fish tonight 
can anyone help me out please
thanks 
Rob


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You need to do a 50% water change ASAP. A nitrite level of 3 will kill just about anything. I would use the liquid test kit to confirm your results. They are nearly as easy to use as strips. More work, but no less difficult.

You're not over your head. Test for ammonia and nitrites and if they get over a reading of 1, do a water change. How much you change depends on how far over 1 you are.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

When I looked at the pictures of your tank yesterday (nice setup) I did not see a filter?

If you have a liquid test kit read the instructions and use it instead of the strips.

If the instructions were lost and it is an API kit post your questions for use and I would be happy to answer them for you.

High nitrites or ammonia will kill your fish. As stated you need to do a water change.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

rtbob, i do have a filter the line in is in the left cornor, its a Ehiem 2217 cansiter, the outlet is at the top in the center, ok i did the water change early this morning 50% of it and here is what i got using the test kit, it is the freshwater master test kit.
ammonia....1.0
ph...7.2
n02...1.0
no3...5.0
not really sure what the levels should be at at, the other tank i had was setup for over a year and never had a problem. 
here is what is in the cansiter
bottom is the ehiem substrat and 3 inches, then sponge thing, the a layer of carbon, then bio chem ZORB, sponge thing, then the filter floss.


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Your tank is still cycling. Add a product like Seachem Prime that will render the ammonia and the nitrites non toxic for 24 hours. 

Do a 50% water change 24 hrs after treatment. Repeat as necessary


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO your water is cloudy and your fish are dying because the ammonia is not 0.

I would add some fast growing plants like anacharis or vals to consume the ammonia and oxygenate the water.

then let the tank run fishless (or at least stop adding food) for a week.

Ammonia should drop down in a few days. If after a week the tank is still cloudy then kill the ights for a couple fo days.

After ammonia is 0 and the tank clear then add a single fish and not add food for a week.



The idea is to get the tank clear of the ammonia and wastes so the tank can support fish.


Best of luck

my .02


----------

